# How to handle potted plant?



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Should I remove pot or not?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I usually handle my pot plants with caution. Normally if I remove any Pot, I smoke it. 

Oh wait.....I'm sorry, You said "potted" plants! My bad. I have done it both ways....Left some in and hid the pot behind rocks and I've taken them out and rooted them in the substrate. Most will do fine either way.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I would take it out of the pot before planting.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i always take mine out of the pots and rinse the roots in some old tank water just to get most of the wool off them.


----------



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks, I try it tomorrow


----------

